# Esp and skid lights on



## Gibbo300 (Feb 26, 2020)

2006 x trail 2.5 petrol 4x4 automatic.
Hi all .my esp light and skid symbols are on constantly.
Just got the car yesterday so no idea of history of the fault
Any ideas ?


----------



## DID (Aug 20, 2019)

Gibbo300 said:


> 2006 x trail 2.5 petrol 4x4 automatic.
> Hi all .my esp light and skid symbols are on constantly.
> Just got the car yesterday so no idea of history of the fault
> Any ideas ?


This happens in my 2006 Xtrail too, but not constantly or consistently. I simply turn the car off then on again and it seems to go away (touch wood). I'll be interested if others have an answer for you.


----------



## Gibbo300 (Feb 26, 2020)

Is there nobody who has any ideas ?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Do you know if the abs work?

Get it to a mechanic who has the machine to check the abs wheels sensors. 
Or could be inside the abs pump. 
Mine doesn't have it and i love it in the snow( when i m not shoveling it out of the snow bank).


----------

